
Ford takes cues from Tesla’s playbook with 1,400 HP electric Mustang Mach-E - fortran77
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/21/ford-takes-cues-from-teslas-playbook-with-1400-hp-electric-mustang-mach-e/
======
pepe56
Sounds interesting. Since when is TechCrunch redirecting their traffic via
guce.advertising.com? My Pihole Setup Blocks this and I wont unblock it to
support this kind of technique.

